# Easton EC90 XC Carbon 26" vs. ENVY Twenty6 XC



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Has anyone ridden either of these wheels? For the Envy Twenty6 xc, I would be going with the DT 240s. Have had these hubs on my Titus for over 7 years, and they are bulletproof!

I've heard many reviewers, venting about consistent problems with the Easton Hubs, which makes me a bit hesitant. Their hoops looks awesome though! 

This new wheelset is going on my Ibis Mojo SL.

So which would you prefer and why? 

Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright, I'm going to throw the Fulcrum Carbon XRP into the mix here. Any one have experience with this wheelset?

1347g weight, 19mm inner width, UST wheels, no tape needed.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Check out the Reynolds. Last years models can be had on eBay for under $1,000 and run rebranded 240s's.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks BXCc! The inner width is a bit small for my preferred tire width at 17mm. I didn't even know about Reynolds until now! Thanks again!


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Not a problem. Their new AM wheels have a int. width of 21mm but I am not sure who makes the hubs. They aren't the lightest carbon wheels either. Hucknroll.com has them at $1530. Almost a grand cheaper than ENVE. Not that the ENVE's don't kick butt, but it's nice to know the options.
Reynolds MTN AM Carbon Wheelset | Hucknroll.com


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, I made the purchase! ENVE XC 26, Front wheel, with 240s 28 spokes, 15ta, with tape and valve, came in at 666 grams, rear wheel, with 9mm qr 240s hub, 28 spokes, tape, and valve, came in at 760g. Will be upgrading the 18 poe that comes standard with the 240s to a 36poe, and switching out the rear wheel end caps from 9qr to 10ta. Total weight so far is 1426g. Purchased Nobby nic 2.25 for the front, and WTB bronson 2.1 for the rear, both TL. Will keep you posted with pictures by weeks end!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Good to hear you pulled the trigger on the Enves. Have you had a chance to ride them yet? If so, what did you think of them?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Zen! Haven't yet, will have time tomorrow to put the new star ratchet 36 in my 240s rear hub, and switch out the end caps. Also waiting on my new Conti MK II 2.2 Protection tires to arrive. Will keep you posted. Can't wait!!!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I think you made the right choice. Everyone around here has problems with their Easton wheels.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Limba! If Easton had different options for Hubs, instead of their one hub, I probably would have gone the Easton, but, and that's a big BUT, they don't, and ENVE offers a great variety of hubs, and if you don't like anything they offer, you can build your own wheel, with the hub of your choice. I have to say, The CUSTOMER service at Easton is Non existent, I couldn't get my e-mail through for three strait days, ENVE's customer service is similar to IBIS, totally first rate and absolutely Incredible.


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

You will love the ENVE wheels. I've been riding a set built on Hope Hubs for the last 3 years and have yet to true them..run perfectly straight.
I have yet to ride stiffer and better accelerating wheels than the ENVE.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks CreativeEdge!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*hmm enve & hope pro 2's*

I'm also looking at Enve 26 xc rims but with the CK hubs 15qr front (28 hole) $2600 wholesale.
Or i get my hope pro 2 hubs relaced with Enve rims for $1000nz cheaper than the Enve/CK wheel set. I would love DT REv spokes not the aero lites.

Current wheel build Hope pro 2 Mavic 717 Disck DT Rev DB & alloy nipples 32 spoke count 1550g

How much would li loose by going to the ENVE rims or wheel set?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Good Combo Conrad!

I have the 240s set up. I asked what ENVE would recommend, spoke count. I'm 180lbs fully loaded, they recommended 28 f/r without hesitation.
I also installed a 36 star ratched, 10mm end caps to my wheelset. With tape and valve, running the Twenty6 xc wheels, 15ta front, the weights came in at: Front w/ 15TA: 666 grams, Rear w/ 10mm end caps and 36 star ratchet: 751 grams. Not ultra light, but ULTRA Strong for the weight. Also, ENVE has one of the Best warranties on the market. Also have a crash discount, for damaged wheels. Great customer service!


----------



## Safj (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Kevin,

So after a month of riding are you happy with your decision to go with Enve's? Did they build out the wheels for you or did you do it yourself?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Safj said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> So after a month of riding are you happy with your decision to go with Enve's? Did they build out the wheels for you or did you do it yourself?


Hey Safi, I selected the DT240, Front with 15TA, rear came with the 9m qr, so I ordered the kit from another online bike store, to convert the rear to 10m ta. Ordered 28 spokes f/r, twenty6 is awesome. After a month of riding, or a little bit more, there was an adjustment period. This is a very stiff wheelset, super light, but stiff, which is an AWESOME characteristic. The wheels cuts the trail like a sharp Surgeons Scalpel, exact, and very predictable. With my old wheelset, the DT Swiss Tricon 1550, I ran 31 psi rear and 30 front, well, with the the ENVE wheels, I learned it loves to run lower pressure, so far, my perfect balance is 28 rear, and 24 front. Crazy low, but it grips the trail like glue. Biggest difference was rear wheel rotational weight. When I accelerate, I move, old wheelset never felt like this, but then again, if was over 100g heavier.

I'm 179lbs fully geared.

Hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## turnerth (Aug 4, 2010)

sick bike, well done


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahh Kevin that bike is sick!! The wheels are gorgeous, and they match the sock very well!


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks turnerth and Zen Cyclery!

I actually switched out the rotor cranks for the new, double XTR. Went 28/40, and feels great. The difference in weight in negligible, I think the XTR may be 10 grams lighter, but the shifting is leaps and bounds better. I finally have a 22 lbs bike! 

LOL, The sock protects the full carbon seat!!! Cheap sock, expensive seat!!! 

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## cbj2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Amazing bike and nothing like good wheels to make a good bike even better. I was lusting for something like this but I have just bought two new bikes so I have to contain myself.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks cbj2012! Here is an updated photo of my bike. Been riding this set up for a few months. Hey look!!!, NO SOCK!!! 

Thanks again, these wheels are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Gosh this think looks like such a work horse. How do you like the saddle? Do you have a problem with baggy shorts catching on the nose of it?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Zen Cyclery! I had a SMP Glide before this saddle, but this saddle did take approx. 3 rides to really get comfortable with it! It is fantastic, since most of my rides, I just ride as fast as I can over pretty much anything, excluding 3 plus foot drops! It is definitely a work horse and has never failed me!
I wear the tight riding shorts, to keep cool when I'm hammering, never got my shorts caught. 

I could have made it lighter, but, I really wanted strength and reliability, along with light weight. I may switch to the S-Works carbon cranks in a year or two, depends on how I feel, but right now, these XTR cranks are perfect!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

KevinK said:


> Hey Zen Cyclery! I had a SMP Glide before this saddle, but this saddle did take approx. 3 rides to really get comfortable with it! It is fantastic, since most of my rides, I just ride as fast as I can over pretty much anything, excluding 3 plus foot drops! It is definitely a work horse and has never failed me!
> I wear the tight riding shorts, to keep cool when I'm hammering, never got my shorts caught.
> 
> I could have made it lighter, but, I really wanted strength and reliability, along with light weight. I may switch to the S-Works carbon cranks in a year or two, depends on how I feel, but right now, these XTR cranks are perfect!


 Nice rig Kevin.The S-Works cranks are a great addition to the Mojo SL, really easy to install, very stiff, amazingly light & reliable. Made alot of upgrades on mine in the last couple of years & these cranks are right up there with the Enve/Extralite wheelset & ditching the Fox suspension for the DT Swiss stuff.
I've got my Mojo SL down to 21.6 lbs. with a 150mm travel fork, 685mm wide bar, 2 x 9 gearing, 2.4 front tire & the monster 2.2 Race King Supersonic rear.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

@XC- great choice on the blue Enve graphics. 

How do you like the Extralite cranks? I haven't had a chance to get my hand on those yet.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Zen. Do you mean Extralite chainrings?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks xc71! That will probably be my next upgrade. Those cranks look super nice and stiff. What offset do you have your spacers at? I had to put three on the drive side with the xtr cranks, and it works flawlessly! Another upgrade you can't see is the new, lower link. Trying to get the rear end as stiff as possible, and it is working out pretty well. Back axle is a 10mm TA.

Your bike is something for all of us to strive for!!! Awesome picts!!!

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------

